# can you stop a hog with one bay dog



## caglejfd (Aug 5, 2010)

can you stop a hog with one strike/bay dog she is a bluetick jam up dog with a good nose


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Aug 5, 2010)

yes it can be done, seen only a few dogs that could do it by theirselves consistently though. to much pressure on the hogs. the couple that iv seen were just ole cur dogs that would put the teeth to him if he tried to run, dont know how well a hound will work. If i had to guess i would say the hog would run a long way before a hound by itself could stop and bay one.


----------



## rutconger (Aug 5, 2010)

i got a walker female that i have bayed lost of hog with by her self that never run. most of them were big boar hog later up in the morning.


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 5, 2010)

sure...the the blue tick my friend has does it regularly...got to watch her do it in and open p'nut field a few weeks ago


----------



## mountaincurs (Aug 5, 2010)

seen my lucy dog bay by herself a few times, she will grab that hock everytime that hog turns to run.


----------



## FIND and CATCH (Aug 5, 2010)

Seen a hound do it on its on to many times to count


----------



## Florida Curdog (Aug 5, 2010)

caglejfd said:


> can you stop a hog with one strike/bay dog she is a bluetick jam up dog with a good nose



Yes.


----------



## caglejfd (Aug 5, 2010)

*thanks guys*

thanks guys


----------



## hogrunner (Aug 5, 2010)

I think the dog has to be gritty and fast enough to put teeth on back end of hog to stop it other wise hog will run till it gets tired and then stop only to run again when it is rested enough.  If dog is too agressive the hog can break and dog may lose the hog or get cut if it trys to catch a boar with good cutters.  All depends on the dog.


----------



## sghoghunter (Aug 5, 2010)

Have seen many times where one dog is much better than a couple.If you take a dog thats not gritty they will not pressure the hog and most the time they have no reason to run.


----------



## hoghunter102 (Aug 5, 2010)

Yes it can be done my good friend. We done it with a bluetick last weekend 1 bluetick and 1 bull dog/catch dog.and ended up with a 200 lber.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Aug 5, 2010)

you could


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Aug 5, 2010)

here we go again


----------



## lungbuster123 (Aug 5, 2010)

Just a question...


There you go I deleted it...god forbid we get someone upset in here.


----------



## hoghunter102 (Aug 5, 2010)

REDMOND1858 said:


> here we go again



what you mean?


----------



## tompkinsgil (Aug 5, 2010)

it gets done all the time


----------



## gin house (Aug 5, 2010)

sghoghunter said:


> Have seen many times where one dog is much better than a couple.If you take a dog thats not gritty they will not pressure the hog and most the time they have no reason to run.



x2,  simple but a non gritty good baydog will stop and keep one at bay better and more often that a rough dog that will try to catch and cause the hog to break, seen it too many times.  im talkin about hogs, not pigs.


----------



## Florida Curdog (Aug 6, 2010)

I agree. If you don't have a gritty dog around here your not catching much.


----------



## WolfPack (Aug 6, 2010)

Anything is possible.  Some hogs will run, some stay, some simply get annoyed........too many variables to predict what will happen on any given hunt.  Bottom line is....can the dog or dogs find/stop hogs.


----------



## FLCURDOGS (Aug 6, 2010)

I do it up here and I plan on doing it saturday evening in Ga.


----------



## jparrott (Aug 6, 2010)

*stories*



hoghunter102 said:


> what you mean?



what he means is pull up a chair get a glass of milk and some cookies its storie time.


----------



## FLCURDOGS (Aug 6, 2010)

lol


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 6, 2010)

jparrott said:


> what he means is pull up a chair get a glass of milk and some cookies its storie time.


----------



## hoghunter102 (Aug 6, 2010)

Ya know guys i just got to were i like yall and now i dont think to much of ya but i guess it's pmsin time for the gon hunting members.


----------



## FLCURDOGS (Aug 6, 2010)

lighten up my friend you are too dang young to be soo grumpy. Life is a whole lot easier when you smack the chip off your shoulder. I'm just sayin....


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Aug 6, 2010)

hoghunter102 said:


> Ya know guys i just got to were i like yall and now i dont think to much of ya but i guess it's pmsin time for the gon hunting members.



Rambo, Look  its all in good fun, but  u  bring it all on urself, with all those fairy tale stories  u tell.  Nobody is  "pmsin'' or whatever u are tryn to spell.All im  sayn is  if ur gonna tell something,atleast make it halfway  believeable.


----------



## jparrott (Aug 6, 2010)

calm down  rambo,I have to go kill this 18 foot gator in my pond before it eats anymore of the cattle.already killed 7 today only thing is i only have a butter knife i guess ill have to make it work.


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 6, 2010)

ga-jadgterrier said:


> Rambo, Look  its all in good fun, but  u  bring it all on urself, with all those fairy tale stories  u tell.  Nobody is  "pmsin'' or whatever u are tryn to spell.All im  sayn is  if ur gonna tell something,atleast make it halfway  believeable.



i believe he is saying the ladies on here are on their cycle


----------



## WolfPack (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## booth3 (Aug 6, 2010)

jparrott said:


> calm down  rambo,I have to go kill this 18 foot gator in my pond before it eats anymore of the cattle.already killed 7 today only thing is i only have a butter knife i guess ill have to make it work.



Don't kill him, I just got a new mickey mouse rod and reel with 4 lb test line I can catch him alive! LOL


----------



## mountaincurs (Aug 6, 2010)

Hey guys hoghunters102 came from the school of mick dundee the original croc hunter "you call that a knife...."


----------



## gin house (Aug 6, 2010)

TazD said:


> As Gil said, its done everyday. There are a few who only hunt a dog if it can get it done by itself. I hunt one dog out and lead a catch dog 80% of the time.
> I know everyone hunts different and in different areas the hogs are not the same. Where I hunt, if you have a non gritty baydog that bays loose, the hog is gone. They don't stand around with a dog barking at them, they either attack it then take off or just run. You have to have a gritty dog that is tough and smart enough to catch the small ones and back up alittle on the rank ones. Bo is that type of dog, and Chance was a good dog as well. I'm sure Bertdawg can tell you he is hunting Chance by himself with catch dogs and getting plenty of hogs. Oh yeah they were hogs not pigs!!



i guess that was headed towards me?  who said anything about a dog that bays loose?  i said a non gritty dog,  so a hog wont hang around for a dog that bays loose but will for one that is "smart enough to back up a alittle" on a rank one?  contradicting ain it?  location could have a lot to do with it, you wont see it much up here, if you do its with a non gritty dog,  everybody that i know up here hunt multiple dogs, usually the first gritty dog that gets to a rank hog takes one for the team, seen quite a few that got killed tryin to be superman, but different strokes for different folks.  i wanna be like you and my dogs want to be like yours when we grow up


----------



## JWT (Aug 6, 2010)

What's a bay dog? I thought. It was about catching hogs!


----------



## gin house (Aug 6, 2010)

JWT said:


> What's a bay dog? I thought. It was about catching hogs!



  i didnt think there was any baydogs in florida?  i thought they were superpower hog magnets that woudl cover two hundred miles in two hours and come back with a whole gang of hogs tied and ready to go, heck, they would even loadem and drive you home.


----------



## tompkinsgil (Aug 7, 2010)

if you would try and hunt one dog at a time you would see what ya realy got when you hunt packs how do you know what your good dogs will realy do, when there seven dogs rippin a hog apart.all are dogs are baydogs by there self on a big hog but with 2 its game over sorry you have to feed 15 dogs to be able to catch one  lol.if there a finished dog in my yard it will be able find and stop a hog by it self or it wont be here long if it takes a beating or not it better not leave the hog ,when you have a dog that does it over and over then thats a hog dog in my book .


----------



## gin house (Aug 7, 2010)

tompkinsgil said:


> if you would try and hunt one dog at a time you would see what ya realy got when you hunt packs how do you know what your good dogs will realy do, when there seven dogs rippin a hog apart.all are dogs are baydogs by there self on a big hog but with 2 its game over sorry you have to feed 15 dogs to be able to catch one  lol.if there a finished dog in my yard it will be able find and stop a hog by it self or it wont be here long if it takes a beating or not it better not leave the hog ,when you have a dog that does it over and over then thats a hog dog in my book .



   i dont have to feed 15 dogs to catch a hog, lol.   just tellin the way it is up here,  if you have a finished dog that does it like you say and all thats great, youd be the only one ive ever seen that could say that,  common logic tells me that its most of the time impossible for a single 50 lb dog to stop and catch a 300lb boar,  maybe it could happen ocasionlly but not likely.  why would you want the odds in the favor of the hog???    i  try to take care of my dogs as much as possible, i wouldnt want the hog to have the advantge but whatever ,  i hope your dogs can continue to keep up with your ego.


----------



## WolfPack (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## tompkinsgil (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Aug 7, 2010)

op2:   Never a dull moment  on here.. Very well said  Tazd


----------



## gin house (Aug 7, 2010)

TazD said:


> Ginhouse, the only thing directed at you was the pig and hog statement. You 300lb hog catcher you. Were still waiting for all the pics of them. Nobody was getting Personal till you did with the I want to be like you someday and the ego statements.
> There was no contradiction in my statement about my dog. He is going to catch if you don't beat him back, but guess what, 2-3 chops and he's catching again, thats my type of bay. Not barking and nipping at it when it tries to break, putting the whoop a-- on that hog. I had Kemmers, and your not going to sell me on them for hog hunting my style. They didn't make the cut, and there were quite a few. They are a Mtn Cur squirrel dog converted to a hog/bear dog. I am only going to have 4 dogs, and none of them will or can be a bay dog!!
> You don't catch a third of the hogs Gil gets, he has a reason to be proud of his dogs and his ability to catch 400-600 hogs a year. Big numbers and big hogs where ever you hunt, for sure. That is catch, not kill. There is a big difference.
> I don't have a super dog, I only have 2 adult and 2 pups. There is no doubt that I have a darn good dog in Bo, he has done what you say can't be done now for almost 3yrs, sure he takes one for the team every now and then, that is the nature of fighting. He doesn't care about cut's and scrapes, just like I don't when I put the hammer down, we realish the fight and being physical.. What matters to him in the fight, just like me, is were going to win at all cost!!
> I'll end this post since we got alittle off track with your personal attack's, sorry about that caglejfd, but yes it can be done. Oh yeah, Ginhouse, about your comment about wanting to be like me one day as well as your dogs. The chances of that happening are very slim!!



 the difference in you and me is i dont think of cameras when i go to the woods, people dont question my integrity, dont need to prove anything, if you do thats fine, your deal. no, i dont catch a third of the hogs gil does or you but theyre not feeding out of the trashcans and standing in my yard when i mow grass.  BUT, either of you come up here and see if you can catch a third of what we do, wont happen,  then you'll see what you have.  i heard you state one time that your dog loged 25 miles in one hunt?  in florida?  how many hogs did he stumble across tryin to find one? up here the dogs have to hunt to find one, we dont find em and dump em.  come show me how its done,  i want to see it on a good un,  chance of that dog goin back down 75 when you leave is sliim.  Hey, you and gil aught to call the guy on baydog down there in florida, his add says he has the best dog in fllorida, yall ought to hash it out, cant be three of em, i think his name is sean. lol.   its all funny to me how grown mens egos is played out over a dog.  the best hog hunters in the sport dont even post on this site, they sit back and laugh at the bullcrap spewed on here,  it is funny.   i dont really want to be like you, it was a joke, just like all the superdawgs that tackle african rhinos and ramblings that are ridiculous.  im really not attacking you, im a grown man, not the kid on here yall mess with,  nothing personal towards either of you, its just too funny to pass on.


----------



## buddylee (Aug 7, 2010)

There are only two reasons a hog will stop. #1. You catch him.#2 He wants to stop. Getting the perfect dog that can find, catch the little ones and bay the big ones, plus have enough drive and nose to follow a running hog are VERY rare.  I have heard stories of dogs that could do such a thing from people I believe but the "super" hog dogs are few and far between and rarely for sale. Most "finished" dogs can't do this. Dogs of this caliber usually have atleast three zero's in the price.


----------



## koyote76 (Aug 7, 2010)

A man's Ego is an awful burden for any Dog to have to Carry!

thats cajuns sig line and its absolutely true. and thats not directed at anyone in particular...in fact its directed at all of us.

im not picking sides because im on everyones side who respectfully represents our sport. all im saying is if your catching hogs and you like your dogs than your doing it right. no matter where or how. 

myself....ive always had ruff catchy dogs. and for years i hunted with just one dog. no catch dog. and i caught and shot alot of hogs with him. by no means do i catch alot like gil...but enough for me to claim myself as a hog dogger.

mtns are diffrent, flordia is diffrent. south ga to north ga are diffrent and diffrent dogs excell in diffrent areas as well do people.

i was gona get away from rough dogs and than i got a garmin and it allows me to be on the hog with my dog(s) alot quicker so ill keep my dogs ruff and catchy. 

do i have the best dog and am  i the best hunter.....not even close. but i like my sport and like my dogs. my dogs are better than me and thats all i can ask for.


----------



## gin house (Aug 7, 2010)

caglejfd said:


> can you stop a hog with one strike/bay dog she is a bluetick jam up dog with a good nose



sorry for the derailing your post.  im not a pro, im learining every year.  in my opinion, you can with a non gritty dog that will bay and not run in and nip and push the hog to break,  see more hogs from one dog doing this year in and year out, hes 11 years old, can stick with one better than any ive seen and believe it or not he isnt completely silent. he's only been cut twice(couldnt get out of the way of another dog).  if you have a gritty dog by itself to me is just waiting to slaughter it, the odds arent in its favor of winning that one and most time you wont see a finished gritty dog that hunts by itself as it wont live long.  if it does its gonna be cut down more than it will be able to hunt.  just my opinion but im not a pro, i just like to hunt.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Aug 7, 2010)

JWT said:


> What's a bay dog? I thought. It was about catching hogs!



exactly!!!


----------



## Florida Curdog (Aug 7, 2010)

buddylee said:


> There are only two reasons a hog will stop. #1. You catch him.#2 He wants to stop. Getting the perfect dog that can find, catch the little ones and bay the big ones, plus have enough drive and nose to follow a running hog are VERY rare.  I have heard stories of dogs that could do such a thing from people I believe but the "super" hog dogs are few and far between and rarely for sale. Most "finished" dogs can't do this. Dogs of this caliber usually have atleast three zero's in the price.



Every dog I have will do that. If they don't they won't be here long.


----------



## gnarlyone (Aug 7, 2010)

*uncommon?*

If he lives here .he better be able to find..catch and hold any thing that's out there...alone.......if he backs up and bays a big hog, he aint smart...he's gone.


----------



## gin house (Aug 7, 2010)

just one question for the guys who have the one dog that finds, catches, hold, ties and loads type dogs,  if you hunt one dog that can do all this, why do all of you in the post have multiple dogs?  isnt that a waste of feed and space as you do only hunt one dog that can do it all?????????  the whole post is about A(meaning single dog)  why have more than one dog on your yard, i know these warriors never loose the fight and get cut down, why do yall have dogs you cant hunt?


----------



## Florida Curdog (Aug 7, 2010)

I own 4 dogs and they will all get it done period. I usually run one or two dogs on the ground at a time and that's it. I don't have to run a cluster of 8-10 dogs on the ground to catch a 50 pound pig. I can put two out and catch any hog walking the woods. That's just my style and how I roll.


----------



## tompkinsgil (Aug 7, 2010)

gin house said:


> the difference in you and me is i dont think of cameras when i go to the woods, people dont question my integrity, dont need to prove anything, if you do thats fine, your deal. no, i dont catch a third of the hogs gil does or you but theyre not feeding out of the trashcans and standing in my yard when i mow grass.  BUT, either of you come up here and see if you can catch a third of what we do, wont happen,  then you'll see what you have.  i heard you state one time that your dog loged 25 miles in one hunt?  in florida?  how many hogs did he stumble across tryin to find one? up here the dogs have to hunt to find one, we dont find em and dump em.  come show me how its done,  i want to see it on a good un,  chance of that dog goin back down 75 when you leave is sliim.  Hey, you and gil aught to call the guy on baydog down there in florida, his add says he has the best dog in fllorida, yall ought to hash it out, cant be three of em, i think his name is sean. lol.   its all funny to me how grown mens egos is played out over a dog.  the best hog hunters in the sport dont even post on this site, they sit back and laugh at the bullcrap spewed on here,  it is funny.   i dont really want to be like you, it was a joke, just like all the superdawgs that tackle african rhinos and ramblings that are ridiculous.  im really not attacking you, im a grown man, not the kid on here yall mess with,  nothing personal towards either of you, its just too funny to pass on.


 you think there so many hogs down here just push them out of the way maby on places that dont get hunted with dogs but were they do get hunted they are few and far between there is more people hunting hogs hear than ive ever seen anywhere else . you can bring you loose bayin dogs down here and try but i bet it aint easy as you think ,youll probally go home empty handed .


----------



## tompkinsgil (Aug 7, 2010)

gin house said:


> just one question for the guys who have the one dog that finds, catches, hold, ties and loads type dogs,  if you hunt one dog that can do all this, why do all of you in the post have multiple dogs?  isnt that a waste of feed and space as you do only hunt one dog that can do it all?????????  the whole post is about A(meaning single dog)  why have more than one dog on your yard, i know these warriors never loose the fight and get cut down, why do yall have dogs you cant hunt?


if you want me to lay my dog down on both sides i will take a pic you will see what cut down is hes scars from hip to head i dont think it should be put on hear though ,you always sound mad that you dont have that type of dog ,theres people on here from georgia ,south carilina ,alabama that do maby you should get some and you wont have to complain so much


----------



## tompkinsgil (Aug 7, 2010)

TazD said:


> I hear ya koyote, and I said the same thing, I don't have the best dogs and I'm not the best hunter, but I do stay busy catching hogs. Has nothing to do with ego, its the reward and the good feeling that I get raising and training my own dogs and getting it done with regularity, by myself. Not we and us, ME..Thats why I dog hunt!! I don't have to prove anything to anyone, and if I did it wouldn't be with the dogs, it would be me and the person who needed taught!! The end result would be the same regardless.
> Ginhouse, before you even posted I already knew what your song and dance was going to be. There is, a Big diference between me and you, I don't sit on here being negitive and getting personal with people. Plus I don't have to come to SC to know I would catch more hogs then you do, its fact.You always say we and us, do you hunt by yourself ever??The reason you probably run bay dogs is you can't stay up with the dogs physically, you  grown man.LOL. There are plenty who question your integrity, your just blinded by your negetivety to see that. Put up some pics of all those 300lbers!! Every outdoorsman I know has and uses a camera to take pictures of their hunts and fishing trips, if you can't afford one, I got a older one (perfect for you)I'm not using, it would be worth it to me to give it to you so I might see one of those 300lbers you are always catching..
> The reason my dogs do 20-30 miles in a hunt is my dogs are out hunting up a hog, no stumbling on one where I hunt. There are no trash can hogs here. Old wild Florida, palmettoes, cypress swamps, river bottoms, no peanut fields, corn, grain, orange groves, just nasty thick wild woods. I won't waste my time with the, why don't you come down here crap. I wouldn't want the liabilty and responsabilty of you making it out of the woods from one of my hunts. No trucks, atv's, horses, just man power. I know you wouldn't make the cut. You have a good day, and keep up the good work with your Mtn Culls, and let me know where I have to send the camera.


thats funny


----------



## WolfPack (Aug 7, 2010)

Well......at least hoghunter102 is getting a break.


----------



## mountaincurs (Aug 7, 2010)

anyones more then welcome to hunt up here lol, 3500 ft mountains 800 ft valleys, some good hogs and no roads to get in and out. they filmed last of mohicans here if that shows you where i live. i got a bed a kennel a wife who can cook and beer, and you can kill all the deer, bear, and turkey you want, please show me how to do it. cause me and my "mountain culls" (i did get a giggle out of that) do some good work here. not picking fights but would like to see it. ive hunted in FL a few times and it was fun.


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Aug 7, 2010)

WolfPack said:


> Well......at least hoghunter102 is getting a break.



Its just a matter of time b4 he chimes  at what he has seen in all his years of dogs, he cant be  quiet for long...


----------



## mountaincurs (Aug 7, 2010)

ill bring my camera when you come up lol


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Aug 7, 2010)

gin house said:


> just one question for the guys who have the one dog that finds, catches, hold, ties and loads type dogs,  if you hunt one dog that can do all this, why do all of you in the post have multiple dogs?  isnt that a waste of feed and space as you do only hunt one dog that can do it all?????????  the whole post is about A(meaning single dog)  why have more than one dog on your yard, i know these warriors never loose the fight and get cut down, why do yall have dogs you cant hunt?



Well my dogs  will do  3 of the 4 things u mentioned, But For sum reason they cant figure out   how to use  the mule tape to tie with, I have spent hours and hours with em and they still dont get it, even took them to  a boy scout camp,still nothing.So Gil,Tazd,Flcurdog  what is yalls  method of teachn em how to tie. I bet  hoghunter 102  is smiling ear to ear after all of this, cause  Ginhouse is making him look like   "The Hog Whisperer" compared to him.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Aug 7, 2010)

gin house said:


> just one question for the guys who have the one dog that finds, catches, hold, ties and loads type dogs,  if you hunt one dog that can do all this, why do all of you in the post have multiple dogs?  isnt that a waste of feed and space as you do only hunt one dog that can do it all?????????  the whole post is about A(meaning single dog)  why have more than one dog on your yard, i know these warriors never loose the fight and get cut down, why do yall have dogs you cant hunt?



I cant speak for everyone, but the reason i have ,multiple dogs is because i like training dogs from pups, watching them grow into hog dogs.Once they get to the age where they can do it by theirselves, they are worth more to me than money, so i dont sell them, i keep hunting them. I dont take all the dogs out on every hunt just 2, maybe 3 dogs but i can promise you that anyone of them that rides in the box can get the job done alone. Ill gladly pay for the extra dog feed and kennels, thats part of the sport, it cost money. and its worth it every time i watch one of my dogs that i trained slam a big boar. As far as these warriors (and your right, they are warriors)never getting cut down and loosing the fight, not true at all,and i dont think anyone on here came anywhere close as to saying that, but i can promise you that if one of my dogs loose the fight, its because he/she is cut down so bad that cant move or is killed. Cut down or not, they gone be there with a ear in their mouth  when you get there........hope you understand now


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 7, 2010)

i need a good pair of chest waders...sure is deep in here

I can speak on cluster hunting i think.
What do you FL guys think the purpose of it is?  I bet it's because you think that is the only way they can hunt.  You could take a pair of dogs out of the group I hunt with and catch hogs...no problem.  They wind from the box, they are gritty, they bay, and classically I might add.  They can do most anything yours can do.  Don't even care if they do it better, or not as good as yours.  If the hogs around here started hearing that if one of them curr dogs come up and grabs ya just hang tight for a minute...some sweaty guy will come up..cut ur kahonies out...slit that ear...the one the dog had holt of...and boy that dog bite it nothing compared to that..really ruins a true trophy ear though...it will all be over in a few minutes and they will turn you loose…no worries.  Here the story goes more like...man we were just sitting there minding our own business...full as a tick from all of the corn we ate..watchin a little TV...the whole family was there it was great...then all of a sudden outta nowhere....we had to run for our lives...there were 10 of us at the gathering...and there are only three left now...all i know now is if i even suspect that might happen again....you can color me GON


----------



## tompkinsgil (Aug 7, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> i need a good pair of chest waders...sure is deep in here
> 
> I can speak on cluster hunting i think.
> What do you FL guys think the purpose of it is?  I bet it's because you think that is the only way they can hunt.  You could take a pair of dogs out of the group I hunt with and catch hogs...no problem.  They wind from the box, they are gritty, they bay, and classically I might add.  They can do most anything yours can do.  Don't even care if they do it better, or not as good as yours.  If the hogs around here started hearing that if one of them curr dogs come up and grabs ya just hang tight for a minute...some sweaty guy will come up..cut ur kahonies out...slit that ear...the one the dog had holt of...and boy that dog bite it nothing compared to that..really ruins a true trophy ear though...it will all be over in a few minutes and they will turn you loose…no worries.  Here the story goes more like...man we were just sitting there minding our own business...full as a tick from all of the corn we ate..watchin a little TV...the whole family was there it was great...then all of a sudden outta nowhere....we had to run for our lives...there were 10 of us at the gathering...and there are only three left now...all i know now is if i even suspect that might happen again....you can color me GON


 jester i knew it wouldnt be long before you were in on this,you couldnt stand it. lol


----------



## koyote76 (Aug 7, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> i need a good pair of chest waders...sure is deep in here



haha chest waders.....more like  a wet suit and scuba gear........or we can just go out in style with some pink floaties like ol hogdog76


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 7, 2010)

im done...yall just keep knocking that type of hunting..and there is a purpose for it...and it is not bad or poor hunting skills like you guys make it sound.


----------



## WolfPack (Aug 7, 2010)

Whazzup boyzs!  How's the party going?!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 7, 2010)

Ya`ll oughter get together and have a competition.


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 7, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll oughter get together and have a competition.



you would have to moderate...don't know why you get yourself into these things


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 7, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> you would have to moderate...don't know why you get yourself into these things





I figure the dogs themselves would do all the moderatin`.  I might even come watch.


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 7, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I figure the dogs themselves would do all the moderatin`.  I might even come watch.



lol...true...
disappointment pills will be hard to swallow for all i am affraid


----------



## tompkinsgil (Aug 7, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> lol...true...
> disappointment pills will be hard to swallow for all i am affraid


your such a book of knowledge


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 7, 2010)

tompkinsgil said:


> your such a book of knowledge



hmmm...not smart enough to figure that one out


----------



## Florida Curdog (Aug 7, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> im done...yall just keep knocking that type of hunting..and there is a purpose for it...and it is not bad or poor hunting skills like you guys make it sound.



Never said it was poor hunting skills. If it works for where you hunt and your catching swine keep doing what you do.
I was explaining how I hunt and what works for me.
If any dog comes on my yard and don't perform like the ones I have it's a cull to me.  Some people say they have never seen a dog that will wind, trail, find and catch a smaller hog and bay a big rank hog by it's self and catch when you tell them or when another dog gets there. Some people on here call them (super power hog magnets)  I call them hog dogs.  No need for chest waders or a wet suit.


----------



## gin house (Aug 7, 2010)

tompkinsgil said:


> if you want me to lay my dog down on both sides i will take a pic you will see what cut down is hes scars from hip to head i dont think it should be put on hear though ,you always sound mad that you dont have that type of dog ,theres people on here from georgia ,south carilina ,alabama that do maby you should get some and you wont have to complain so much



  gil, im not at all mad, i tell what i think, thats all, everybody is entitled to an opinion.  as far as mad that i dont have a dog like that, honestly i dont want em,  here you can get in the mountains where its almost impossilbe to get up and down to places, some of the roughest terrain you could imagine, they wouldnt last long when you couldnt get to em, not knockin your way of hunting but being serious, i wouldnt have one.  youd have to hunt here to see what im sayin as id probably have to hunt where you live to see where youre coming from, but where all this name callin and finger pointing came from is when i talked about ONE dog gettin it done and everybody blew up that its done everyday but then everybody that claims thats their deal turns around and admits to hunting more than one dog at a time.  when i said non gritty bay dogs is what i like, i didnt say they wouldnt catch, they have sense enough to know to wait for help.  thats just the way i like it, i work out of town all week, dont get to hunt but just weekends, i cant stay home workin on dogs that cut up and cant move and all,  just me.


----------



## gin house (Aug 7, 2010)

TazD said:


> I hear ya koyote, and I said the same thing, I don't have the best dogs and I'm not the best hunter, but I do stay busy catching hogs. Has nothing to do with ego, its the reward and the good feeling that I get raising and training my own dogs and getting it done with regularity, by myself. Not we and us, ME..Thats why I dog hunt!! I don't have to prove anything to anyone, and if I did it wouldn't be with the dogs, it would be me and the person who needed taught!! The end result would be the same regardless.
> Ginhouse, before you even posted I already knew what your song and dance was going to be. There is, a Big diference between me and you, I don't sit on here being negitive and getting personal with people. Plus I don't have to come to SC to know I would catch more hogs then you do, its fact.You always say we and us, do you hunt by yourself ever??The reason you probably run bay dogs is you can't stay up with the dogs physically, you  grown man.LOL. There are plenty who question your integrity, your just blinded by your negetivety to see that. Put up some pics of all those 300lbers!! Every outdoorsman I know has and uses a camera to take pictures of their hunts and fishing trips, if you can't afford one, I got a older one (perfect for you)I'm not using, it would be worth it to me to give it to you so I might see one of those 300lbers you are always catching..
> The reason my dogs do 20-30 miles in a hunt is my dogs are out hunting up a hog, no stumbling on one where I hunt. There are no trash can hogs here. Old wild Florida, palmettoes, cypress swamps, river bottoms, no peanut fields, corn, grain, orange groves, just nasty thick wild woods. I won't waste my time with the, why don't you come down here crap. I wouldn't want the liabilty and responsabilty of you making it out of the woods from one of my hunts. No trucks, atv's, horses, just man power. I know you wouldn't make the cut. You have a good day, and keep up the good work with your Mtn Culls, and let me know where I have to send the camera.



   why you so upset? hit close to home?  You started on me with the smart mouth "oh, they were hogs not pigs" commernt, i usually ignore you and pay no attention, why do you say i attacked you?  go back and look for yourself. and the we and our, about everytime you post something it starts with i went by and pick up "john doe"(dont recall the name) and we went, go back and look at that too. as far as not being able to afford comment, im not rich but i dont want for anything, im actually kind of spoiled thru hard work and a better than average job, i knew you sounded like a spoiled rich kid. lol.  coulnt make the cut????  man thats a joke to anybody up in north georgia and upstate south carolina, ive ran thru the mountains for miles, thinkin i was about to die( following mountain guys who knew where they were goin, i didnt, i had too)   i dont hunt from a fourwheeler in the mountains its all foot power sweetness. really ive kept it to the point, you want to call names, call people poor, liars, cull dogs, you sound like you have issues  im none of those and not negative at all, i just call it like i see it,  im happy with my mountain culls, didnt you have one for sale a few weeks back?  it might not be the breed, theres a lot of people even on here that call the best dog they know is a kemmer, more than a few, i like em, they suit me.  you dont have to down people for what they like.  how do you judge me saying peole question my integrity and know what i do and dont do?  youve never see or talked to me, thats proof in the puddin that you like to spew at the mouth, im not into it, ive nothing to prove.   i just dont roll over like the rest who dont equal the hog gods but really dont have anymore to say on the matter, if you do, take it to pm these guys are tierd of hearing us too im sure.  good day.


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (Aug 7, 2010)

caglejfd said:


> can you stop a hog with one strike/bay dog she is a bluetick jam up dog with a good nose


yes it can be done,but i don't know if that hound or any strait hound can do it good."the way it should be done" i think that hog dogs are born they aren't made to often.it takes a rare breed with a ton of heart and will power.the main thing a jam up one dog show will be is a athelete!!!!!!and i've never seen a hound be a athelete.i think it doesnt take a pack of 10 dogs or even 5 dogs to get the job done.2-3 dogs should be able to catch anything you can throw at them. if they can't???? you might need to find some better dogs or find a new hobby......to answer the question about why someone would feed more than they could hunt is....real hog dogs tend to get hurt and don't have a long life expectency so some of us feed pups maybe one or two for back up when the 1st string is layed up........them ol' rough dogs tend to catch them hogs not run along behind and boooowhooo at them.


----------



## gin house (Aug 7, 2010)

ga-jadgterrier said:


> Well my dogs  will do  3 of the 4 things u mentioned, But For sum reason they cant figure out   how to use  the mule tape to tie with, I have spent hours and hours with em and they still dont get it, even took them to  a boy scout camp,still nothing.So Gil,Tazd,Flcurdog  what is yalls  method of teachn em how to tie. I bet  hoghunter 102  is smiling ear to ear after all of this, cause  Ginhouse is making him look like   "The Hog Whisperer" compared to him.



 ga-jagg,  your opinion is im making the kid look like the hog whisperer, theres probably a lot sittin back laughing at how youre being a cheerleader some of the ones you metioned above.  i dont think theres any higher power hog hunters here, nobody to judge.  i hold my own in anything i do, not being negative and dont have an ego, no super dawgs, just mountain culls and a sorry plott, no dogs that are invicable that wind, find, stop, catch and all by themselves, especially on a regular basis.   never seen one up here, probably never will, guess it happens down there, i dont know.   never really wanted to inflict punishment and see how bad i can beat up and ruin my dog, id give em some help.  not trying to start up argueing if it comes across like i am then overlook me but are you in the club that does it with one dog?  i see you stated your dogs(plural) can do it?  what ive stated is what i like, what others like is fine with me.  what works for somebody is their buisness.


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Aug 7, 2010)

Not in any kind of "club". Yes my dogs can and have done it by theirself alot. I never said i was a one dog man.I actually have 6 dogs:  3 jagds, 2Bulldog X, and the "Bullet" dog(not sure what he is)  i posted on here. Their not the best hog dogs, and im not the best hog hunter, but thats the type of dogs i like and i catch hogs. Not being a "cheerleader" for anyone, was just being  a smartbutt about teaching my dogs how to tie hogs like U stated, it was a joke.Our styles of hunting are different, and trust me  i dont wanna come hunt with u  in the mountains.I got sum friends in NC.that invite me every year to come bear hunting and i remember  what  they told me about how tuff it is  climbing  up  and down the mountains. I do good  enough to keep up on flat ground.. So all im saying is  Everbody should hunt the way "THEY" wanna hunt  and the Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- with what everyone else thinks..  Sorry about the  102  comment, U are better with the  spelling,LOL!!..


----------



## gin house (Aug 8, 2010)

ga-jadgterrier said:


> Not in any kind of "club". Yes my dogs can and have done it by theirself alot. I never said i was a one dog man.I actually have 6 dogs:  3 jagds, 2Bulldog X, and the "Bullet" dog(not sure what he is)  i posted on here. Their not the best hog dogs, and im not the best hog hunter, but thats the type of dogs i like and i catch hogs. Not being a "cheerleader" for anyone, was just being  a smartbutt about teaching my dogs how to tie hogs like U stated, it was a joke.Our styles of hunting are different, and trust me  i dont wanna come hunt with u  in the mountains.I got sum friends in NC.that invite me every year to come bear hunting and i remember  what  they told me about how tuff it is  climbing  up  and down the mountains. I do good  enough to keep up on flat ground.. So all im saying is  Everbody should hunt the way "THEY" wanna hunt  and the Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- with what everyone else thinks..  Sorry about the  102  comment, U are better with the  spelling,LOL!!..



thats all im saying and get blasted for saying that a single dog isnt gonna do it all consistanly by itself.  i respect how others hunt, i hunt mostly with other people, sometimes by myself but wont blast anybody for saying "we" or "our" as a few of us bring a dog.  besides, you can look up above the post and click on search, then search by thread started(by username) and see the people that are doing the blasting start out with "we" and "our"  its crazy and the solo dog hunters, never seen a hog caught with one dog when i looked at the past posts, seen a couple cought by two and three but oh well,  try it.  you'll have to forgive me as i dont post pics, i did a few a while back but lost the crap to hook the camera to the computer and dont really get too high tech, using a comp is high tech enough for me  i can spell sometimes, im a semi-educated hillbilly


----------



## tompkinsgil (Aug 8, 2010)

hogdogtw008 said:


> yes it can be done,but i don't know if that hound or any strait hound can do it good."the way it should be done" i think that hog dogs are born they aren't made to often.it takes a rare breed with a ton of heart and will power.the main thing a jam up one dog show will be is a athelete!!!!!!and i've never seen a hound be a athelete.i think it doesnt take a pack of 10 dogs or even 5 dogs to get the job done.2-3 dogs should be able to catch anything you can throw at them. if they can't???? you might need to find some better dogs or find a new hobby......to answer the question about why someone would feed more than they could hunt is....real hog dogs tend to get hurt and don't have a long life expectency so some of us feed pups maybe one or two for back up when the 1st string is layed up........them ol' rough dogs tend to catch them hogs not run along behind and boooowhooo at them.


 exactly !!!,


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 8, 2010)

Florida Curdog said:


> I own 4 dogs and they will all get it done period. I usually run one or two dogs on the ground at a time and that's it. I don't have to run a cluster of 8-10 dogs on the ground to catch a 50 pound pig. I can put two out and catch any hog walking the woods. That's just my style and how I roll.



And all I was saying is neither do we...and that is what doesn't seem to get across...i am no different than you...one leg at a time...we could all improve our social skills along with or hog hunting skills ..IMO...and thats how I roll



Florida Curdog said:


> Never said it was poor hunting skills.





Florida Curdog said:


> I don't have to run a cluster of 8-10 dogs on the ground to catch a 50 pound pig.:



What exactly does this say?  Have I taken it out of context?


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 8, 2010)

caglejfd said:


> can you stop a hog with one strike/bay dog she is a bluetick jam up dog with a good nose





hogdogtw008 said:


> yes it can be done,but i don't know if that hound or any strait hound can do it good."the way it should be done" i think that hog dogs are born they aren't made to often.it takes a rare breed with a ton of heart and will power.the main thing a jam up one dog show will be is a athelete!!!!!!and i've never seen a hound be a athelete.i think it doesnt take a pack of 10 dogs or even 5 dogs to get the job done.2-3 dogs should be able to catch anything you can throw at them. if they can't???? you might need to find some better dogs or find a new hobby......to answer the question about why someone would feed more than they could hunt is....real hog dogs tend to get hurt and don't have a long life expectency so some of us feed pups maybe one or two for back up when the 1st string is layed up........them ol' rough dogs tend to catch them hogs not run along behind and boooowhooo at them.



hogdogtw008 said it well..yes it can be done,but i don't know if that hound or any strait hound can do it good."the way it should be done"

some hounds can..and classically i might add..if you can keep it from opening you will be more successful with it..imo



hogdogtw008 said:


> i think it doesnt take a pack of 10 dogs or even 5 dogs to get the job done.2-3 dogs should be able to catch anything you can throw at them



in the "classic" sense it doesn't


----------



## Florida Curdog (Aug 8, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> And all I was saying is neither do we...and that is what doesn't seem to get across...i am no different than you...one leg at a time...we could all improve our social skills along with or hog hunting skills ..IMO...and thats how I roll
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was referring to the people that don't believe you can take one or two dogs and catch a or multiple hogs in a night.


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 8, 2010)

Florida Curdog said:


> That was referring to the people that don't believe you can take one or two dogs and catch a or multiple hogs in a night.



ahhh...so that rules me out of that group then...because i believe it can be done with 1 or 2 dogs..and because we generally do it at first light...thanks for clearing it up for me...


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (Aug 8, 2010)

I have seen one dog that was absolutely a one man show. I am not sure what breed of dog it was , i dont think the owner even knows. he looked like a old droopy lemon pied walker dog with a bob-tail , this old dog looked so lazy he would barely open his eyes from sleeping when you walked up to his chain . we started hunting around 11 pm that night , the plan was i was gone hunt my two with his dog but that didnt work at all. when we turned out in about 5 min. my dogs were 300 yds that lazy old hound was gone . we loaded mine up went down the road about 1.5 mile and the old hound had about a 150 caught 600 yds from the road. we did this the rest of the night i saw him put on a track and catch it , road hunted and catch a hog. that night we caught and tied 7 hogs with that old droopy dog , we only used a catch dog on one hog when he sat and bayed for a couple min. the dogs owner said "you better get your catch dog ready cause this is a bigun" it took us 25 min to get to him he was right in the middle of a big ol south ga ty ty bay wraped with vines. we did not wiegh the hog but he was a huge barr. i remember his hoof was bigger than both my fist. needless to say when we started home we had a truck load of tied hogs from one dog . this was in camden county , tarboro .


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 8, 2010)

it is great to see those types of thing isn't it...everybody doesn't get those experiences...see hounds can hunt hogs from the sounds of that story


----------



## ArmyTaco (Aug 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll oughter get together and have a competition.


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Aug 8, 2010)

Does anyone realize  this is the same  stuff  over and  over and over again, i  have gone back  to  older '' 6 months" threads, and there it  is.  same people  same  stuff.  Will this ever end.. Who cares  about who catches the most hogs, best dogs, best hunter, and the "only" way to catch em. The way i see  it is,  if  your catching hogs then ur doing  something right and if it makes u happy then stick with it.. Sure  people are gonna argue, im guilty of that, but  sum people just cant stand to be outdone,when they know with out a doubt that they  themselves  are in the wrong, but just cant seem to grasp it.  One word that  sums up about 99%  of all this " Jealousy"......


----------



## mountaincurs (Aug 8, 2010)

As long as your having fun and living life, were all lucky to be able to hog hunt.


----------



## gin house (Aug 8, 2010)

TazD said:


> Ginhouse I'm far from upset. I'm just doing what my good friend Jester does, Kicking the Fleas. LOL As long as you don't mess with my kids and wife your ok with me. I just like having what my cleints call a good "Lively Debate".
> I could care less how any body hunts or what they hunt. I have always said that 80% of the time I hunt with one dog out and leading a catch dog in case I need some extra muscle. Those hunts that have someone with me, its usually my dogs and their there for the experience and too handle the dogs while I throw and tie.
> Its pretty funny to hear you call me a spoiled rich kid. I have been working and living on my own since I was 14, I was  raised by a Navel Graduate/Major in the Marine Corps. I have lived in over 24 states and 4 diferent countries, I'm a self made man, not a spoiled kid, heck I'm 47 and have 3 kids and 2 grand kids. I have worked hard for everything I have!!
> I don't have to meet you in person to understand your personality, thats what I do for a living, I'm a Life Coach/CPT. I am basically a cheap shrink. You always come off alittle agressive in your post and if people don't hunt MTN Curs that bay with big packs of people and dogs and don't catch 300lbers they don't know what their doing. I bet if you came down here and hunted where I do you would go away respecting me and my dogs like everyone who has hunted with me, as well as having a good friend.
> ...



 taz, i like a good debate myself,  dont mess with your kids and wife  rich kid....the attitude you had in the post reminded me of one, do you not understand what you post?  "if i dont have enough money to buy a camera? you ragged me about no pics and the "we and our", every post but one showed you hunting with others AND their dogs too, most all.  not saying anythings wrong with that, thats generally the way "we" roll, i do hunt occasionally when i cant get anybody to go with me.  i dont care what people hunt, i dont down the breed because they dont work for me, it might not be the breed, it might be me.  the fl cur deal, if they work for you great, if i had one that done well i would like to, i just ragged you that time about not being a recognized breed, all in fun. you keep repeating where i said i catch 300 lbers,  ive not caught one that big, you said that, they were shot, i just stated that theres tons of them over 300 up here. im just a hillbilly about 220 construction worker, love being physical, not in that great shape but my redneck temper offsets it when i need it, i can get around the woods pretty good.  youre right, i might respect you more if i came down and hunted with you, but the tide might turn my direction too, you might be impressed too.   my intent was to shine some light on the proof when i was downed for not posting pics, we and our and superdogs... when i went back and looked there wasnt but one post about hunting solo, none of a hog caught with one dog, and really just a couple pics of hogs you caught with dogs in over a year, not downin you but dont down me, ive posted two post of hogs in one day about 6 months ago, we have about the same amount of hog post(found by dogs) i respect your passion for a lively debate as i like one too,'ll have to agree that were different and like different things, different opions, lets let the name calling, boasting and negative things aside, its unpreductive and really gets old(both of us)  if you like it, it tickles me to death


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 8, 2010)

mountaincurs said:


> As long as your having fun and living life, were all lucky to be able to hog hunt.


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 8, 2010)

ga-jadgterrier said:


> Does anyone realize  this is the same  stuff  over and  over and over again, One word that  sums up about 99%  of all this " Jealousy"......



yea..during deer season and when it is to hot for some to hunt...jealousy is not the right word...what are those things on a devils walkin stick...some call um thorns


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (Aug 8, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> yea..during deer season and when it is to hot for some to hunt...jealousy is not the right word...what are those things on a devils walkin stick...some call um thorns


you say a lot of stufffff that don't make a lot of since, but i got to give you a ada boy on the post.


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (Aug 8, 2010)

ga-jadgterrier said:


> Does anyone realize  this is the same  stuff  over and  over and over again, i  have gone back  to  older '' 6 months" threads, and there it  is.  same people  same  stuff.  Will this ever end.. Who cares  about who catches the most hogs, best dogs, best hunter, and the "only" way to catch em. The way i see  it is,  if  your catching hogs then ur doing  something right and if it makes u happy then stick with it.. Sure  people are gonna argue, im guilty of that, but  sum people just cant stand to be outdone,when they know with out a doubt that they  themselves  are in the wrong, but just cant seem to grasp it.  One word that  sums up about 99%  of all this " Jealousy"......


you are spot on.i take with a grain of salt 'but it sure is entertaining to read about how my way is better or mine is biggeri can't wait till deer season man some folks sho nuff take the gloves off. i think last oct.,nov.,i watched and read half of the GON members get banded because of their egos i'm just so thankful that some of these members have taught me sooooo much.


----------



## WolfPack (Aug 8, 2010)

Well....I admit, I done pulled up a chair, grabbed a glass of milk and got some cookies......it is story time.


----------



## tompkinsgil (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (Aug 8, 2010)

WolfPack said:


> Well....I admit, I done pulled up a chair, grabbed a glass of milk and got some cookies......it is story time.


x2.....i guess everyone is so bashfull they don't want to say anything well i guess i'll just walk the plank


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## gin house (Aug 8, 2010)

we're done, yall have at it.


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Aug 8, 2010)

I was  reading in a book  written by some guy in Florida, name is Sean ?, called the hog bible.  He said  it didnt  take much of a hog dog to find a hog in Florida, but  if u really wanted to  find out what u had, take ur dog to the Mountains in the Carolinas, that was the real test.. He  seem like he knew what he was talking about, got alot of  thousand dollar dogs..


----------



## Florida Curdog (Aug 8, 2010)

ga-jadgterrier said:


> I was  reading in a book  written by some guy in Florida, name is Sean ?, called the hog bible.  He said  it didnt  take much of a hog dog to find a hog in Florida, but  if u really wanted to  find out what u had, take ur dog to the Mountains in the Carolinas, that was the real test.. He  seem like he knew what he was talking about, got alot of  thousand dollar dogs..



That guy don't know his rear from a hole in the ground. Most peddlers do have high dollar dogs. He used to be on here his name was ninja.


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 8, 2010)

hogdogtw008 said:


> you say a lot of stufffff that don't make a lot of since, but i got to give you a ada boy on the post.



 tks


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Aug 8, 2010)

Florida Curdog said:


> That guy don't know his rear from a hole in the ground. Most peddlers do have high dollar dogs. He used to be on here his name was ninja.



    I  was reading some older threads and saw the one about him, and how much yall admire him. I was just   to see what yall would say. But now i know where 102  get all his  "knowledge" from, since their like brothers.


----------



## tompkinsgil (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## Lured In (Aug 10, 2010)

This is a great discussion... Here is my $0.02    95% of the time I hunt with 1 dog on top of the box.. She winds and watches the spot light. When she smells or sees one she is gone then if she bays and doesnt catch I send 1 more dog to her. I only hunt tomato farms and orange groves. If I had a dog that barked or was not gritty I would never catch anything cause the hog would run off the property. Down if FL everyone thinks there are so many hogs which there are quite a few but the guys on all 4 sides of your property are trying to catch those hogs also.  If you dont have better dogs than your neigbor you might as well hang it up.

Oh and the other 5% of the time I get invited to hunt with other people and its a cluster ... because there is 8 dogs or more on the  ground, some dogs barking, some tryin to make babies and some standing under your feet. 

I know everyone has different hunting spots and dogs so as long as you produce i guess its whatever floats your boat..


----------



## tompkinsgil (Aug 10, 2010)

DDT said:


> This is a great discussion... Here is my $0.02    95% of the time I hunt with 1 dog on top of the box.. She winds and watches the spot light. When she smells or sees one she is gone then if she bays and doesnt catch I send 1 more dog to her. I only hunt tomato farms and orange groves. If I had a dog that barked or was not gritty I would never catch anything cause the hog would run off the property. Down if FL everyone thinks there are so many hogs which there are quite a few but the guys on all 4 sides of your property are trying to catch those hogs also.  If you dont have better dogs than your neigbor you might as well hang it up.
> 
> Oh and the other 5% of the time I get invited to hunt with other people and its a cluster ... because there is 8 dogs or more on the  ground, some dogs barking, some tryin to make babies and some standing under your feet.
> 
> I know everyone has different hunting spots and dogs so as long as you produce i guess its whatever floats your boat..


exactly well said


----------

